#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  [請求]請求貴方在友誼連接內添加本社團鏈接

## 雷狼

本狼是“中華獸群”（English: Chunghwa Furry）的社長。
基於世界著名藝術網站：deviantART 創建的華語獸人藝術愛好者社團。
我們負責華人獸迷的藝術作品的集中展示，（前提是作者要先上傳才能投稿到本社團）
比如：繪畫作品、同人作品、漫畫、文章等

這請求可能過分了點，並且我們也尚未結盟。
但是我還是希望貴方添加，
當然，在本社團已在社團首頁下面添加貴方連接。


這是我們的LOGO與連結

中華獸群DA網站：http://Chunghwa-Furry.deviantART.com

謝謝了~！ XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

您好，

感謝推薦這個新的DA社團。

經過評估，中華獸群結合了多個國內不同地區的社團，或許對於繪圖上的交流有所助益。
但是我注意到您將Chinese區分為  正體中文 及 簡化字，光是這點就不符合聯合國所認定的中文定義，
對於中華人民共合國所使用的官方文字略帶有貶義。

並且，由於貴社上放置了不同治權地區所代表的旗幟，我尚需評估背後可能造成的影響，
究竟這是尊重各個治權，亦或是存在特定立場，日後將於評估後方考慮聯誼。

在此一併感謝對於WikiFur 的貢獻。

----------


## 雷狼

> 您好，
> 
> 感謝推薦這個新的DA社團。
> 
> 經過評估，中華獸群結合了多個國內不同地區的社團，或許對於繪圖上的交流有所助益。
> 但是我注意到您將Chinese區分為  正體中文 及 簡化字，光是這點就不符合聯合國所認定的中文定義，
> 對於中華人民共合國所使用的官方文字略帶有貶義。
> 
> 並且，由於貴社上放置了不同治權地區所代表的旗幟，我尚需評估背後可能造成的影響，
> ...


嗯嗯，不客氣～！
我希望我能在DA找到所有華人獸迷，並聚攏到一起展示我們華人獸作品。當然主體是繪圖，不搞集體交流，也就是論壇。
1.這樣會搶走貴方的生意的。(*>.<*)
2.多地獸迷聚攏在一起聊天容易產生衝突。

唉，這些問題也是夠讓我頭痛了，既又吸引華人獸迷加入，又要不得罪偏紅、藍、綠的獸迷［偏了會氣跑一些獸］。這些用詞我也是想了很久，最後才決定使用維基詞彙這是在兩岸詞彙上最中立的了。

語言問題的話，我不以聯合國爲標準。而是以民間為準。由於大部分台灣人看不懂簡體中文高於大陸人看不懂正體中文，所以本社的主要語言是正體中文。我會新增簡體中文和英語的說明的。

那些國旗區旗是本社團最初的LOGO，因為我實在不知道該用什麼標誌來告訴大家這是華人獸群，新加坡太遠，不能使用地圖。中華龍不會畫，用別人的會扯到版權問題。無奈之下才會使用國旗區旗。不過隨著時間的流逝，我改成了今天使用LOGO。舊LOGO我會刪除的。
不過政治立場的話，還是中立。但我還是很擔心兩岸吵架，已經有太多案例了。

不客氣，應該的～！
但我建議您新增網站模板，
也就是像大中華地區獸繪師模板那樣。
至於怎麼分類由您來決定吧。

----------


## 狼王白牙

您好，拜讀了中華獸群的創建過程，由衷的祝福您成功，
也理解了為什麼不自己畫 Logo，而要使用國旗的原因。

我不敢保證自己絕對中立，不紅、不藍、不綠，但是結合所有中文用戶所形成的社團，
想必不好管理。（反正大家一定可以從之前的言論看出，我偏向哪去了）

由衷的祝福社團的成功。附帶一提，大中華這個模版，我提出了一點異議。
如果要提的話，您或許可以將以下意見寫入「爭議」的區段。

2010年，狼之樂園的一次分裂事件後，由於狼王白牙宣稱受到台灣地區
獸同好圈，或獸同好圈之外的迫害，加上受到許多大陸網友的幫助，以及認同CPC對中國的貢獻，
2013年後，不再使用繁體中文編輯獸維基，當然，也不承認台灣的「正體中文」這個自認正統稱呼。
2012-2013年間，台灣的執政黨無論是前任或現任主席，均提出「一國兩區」或「一個中國，兩岸和平。。。。振興中華」等說，
故僅與承認「一個中國」的團體聯誼，並不認同大中華地區一詞，這是我在WikiFur的模板討論中沒有提到的部份。
（如果貴方是「中國獸群，且沒有放上不同治權旗幟，或許就可以聯誼了）

----------

